

Git your instant Tweet Convo Wall, supporting 36 Photo Providers - arthurgibson
https://github.com/lsemel/twitter-convowall

======
doki_pen
Live: [http://lsemel.github.com/twitter-
convowall/example_photos.ht...](http://lsemel.github.com/twitter-
convowall/example_photos.html)

------
jalada
I wouldn't suggest polling Twitter Search every 2 seconds like you do in your
documentation; good way to get rate limited.

~~~
arthurgibson
Yea, I didn't notice that, will mention to the dev.

------
JCB_K
"Notes" in the readme made me chuckle.

